# Bandwith Speed Test Console

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Hallo,

gibt es ein Tool für die Console (kein X) mit dem man die Geschwindigkeit der Bandbreite messen kann.

So was wie zum Beispiel auf (http://www.wieistmeineip.at/speedtest/)

LG Roland

----------

## 69719

Für so etwas verwende ich immer net-misc/iperf zwischen 2 pc's.

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Muss das auf beiden Rechnern installiert sein?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Gibt es zu iperf ein Howto oder eine Docu oder so was? ich hab nicht viel gefunden.

----------

## Finswimmer

google: iperf howto

Da findest du genug

----------

## l3u

Ich hab das bisher so gemacht: http://nasauber.de/linux_know_how/?id=lanspeed

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Danke, ich hab jetzt ein paar Anleitungen gefunden.

Aber ich hab das Problem, dass ich nur einen Gento Rechner habe.

Ich habe also daheim keinen Gentoo-Rechner (Nicht mal einen Windows-Rechner) der laufen würde, wenn ich aus der Schule einen Bandwith-Test machen möchte.

Braucht man da immer 2 oder gibt es irgendwo "öffentliche" Server die man verwenden kann?

----------

## Treborius

naja würde es nicht auch ein script tun,

welches zB 

- den aktuellen kernel runterlädt (wäre aber irgendwie assi gegenüber kernel.org)

- die zeit misst

- bandbreite berechnet?

man könnte ja auch irgendnen patch von microsoft runterladen?

----------

## 72_6f_6c_61_6e_64

Nur wie misst der dann die DownloadGeschwindigkeit?

----------

